# Icon Set - Red & Black



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

Mod Type:: Icons

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: N/A

Optional:: Themed

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*Red Black*​*ICON SET*​
*







*​
*81 Custom Icons For Your Lauchers, Or For Themer To Use In A Theme. *
*All I ask is that if you these these in a theme or ROM, or post elsewhere, give credit & link back to this OP.*

*Download Zip File & Extract To Use.*

View attachment Iconz.zip


----------

